# Lotioning your tegu?



## Izzy209 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen people who lotion their tegus and I was wondering if it is an effective way to help with your tegus shed? A tegu owner told me about this stuff that's used for cattle called bag balm and I was wondering if anyone knows if this stuff is any good and if my tegu would benefit from it?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 21, 2014)

interesting, I'd like to hear about this.


----------



## jonniebooboo (Jan 21, 2014)

Works wonders for udders! We have used it on most our pets, including our hands as well, great for cracked skin. Very soothing, and safe for animals. I personally have not used it on reptiles, but i dont see why it would be a bad thing...


----------



## Izzy209 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok cool ya because I'm getting a tegu most likely very soon and I'm a little nervous about if I can keep the humidity at 80 so I'm gonna get this stuff to be safe


----------



## misterpc23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Izzy209 said:


> Ok cool ya because I'm getting a tegu most likely very soon and I'm a little nervous about if I can keep the humidity at 80 so I'm gonna get this stuff to be safe


get a cheap ultrasonic humidifier and rig it up to blow into its tank. 80% is easy with a setup like that


----------



## millyme11 (Jan 28, 2014)

How often would you put lotion on the Tegu?


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Never, if kept right there's no need for ointments or lotions


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't go replacing humidity for lotion, thats not how it works. Humidity isnt just necessary for proper sheds but also for internal hydration. There is no ways to get around not providing humidity. You HAVE to. Introducing lotions to their skin should ONLY be done when assisting a stuck shed, have a proper diet and enclosure and you won't run into that problem. Should you need to assist in shed, like for the tough parts (feet and tail) soaks work great. Keep in mind when smearing a lotion on your tegu you are potentially trapping bacteria on them as well creating easy to burn spots because of the oil and other additives in whatever lotion you are using.


----------

